# Seeking a job in Medical Billing Coding



## chicks73 (Nov 22, 2009)

CHRISTIE M. HICKS
74 Jonathan Drive
Hamilton, NJ 08619
(609) 610-1147; chicks732002@yahoo.com


To Whom It May Concern,

I am submitting my resume for a position of a Medical Billing and Coding Specialist.  Currently, I am actively seeking to be employed full time and am immediately available for employment.  I have recently enrolled in course work at Axia College to begin working toward a degree in Healthcare Administration/ Medical Billing and Coding.

I believe I would be an asset to your company because I am diligent and hard working, I am self-directing when fully briefed on the assignment/project.  I have high work ethics and jobs standards, and work to my fullest potential.  I find Medical Billing work exciting because it presents challenges and obstacles that push me to think at higher levels. 

 I strongly believe that my dependability, personal qualities, and the knowledge I have gained through the certifications and degree program through my college, Excel, Power Point, and Word would contribute positively to your agency's growth and profitability.

I am interested to further explore employment opportunities with you regarding employment that compliments my job skills.   

Sincerely,


Christie M. Hicks 

Enclosure




CHRISTIE M. HICKS
74 Jonathan Drive
Hamilton, NJ 08619
(609) 610-1147; chicks732002@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE:
To obtain a position as a Medical Billing Specialist where I can apply my comprehensive technical and administrative experiences

TECHNICAL SUMMARY:
Hardware:  IBM Compatible PC's
Software: Auto CAD 2004, Excel, Power Point, Word, Outlook Express

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE:
Private Contracted Care Giver for Various Families (1995 â€“ current)
•	At various time frames throughout my adult life, I worked intermittently with families as primary child care provider
•	Took care of specific needs of the children
•	Assisted in routine household duties

Hopewell Valley Engineering 2006-2007
•	Work as an entry level Cad operator	
•	Drafted cite plans
•	Assisted in customer/client relations

 Van Note Harvey    Princeton, New Jersey 2005 - 2006
•	Work as an entry level Cad operator
•	Drafted and plotted deeds for Cape May N.J. tax map project
•	Drafted deed transfers for Pennington Tax Assessor
•	Deed research for survey jobs

  AAA Central West Jersey     Hamilton, New Jersey     1993-1995
     Data Entry/Customer Support
•	Data entry, keeping and updating member files
Customer service, questions or inquires, complaints, policies
•	Enrolled new members

      EDUCATION:
      CDM Institute Marlton, New Jersey
•	ATC Certified; Auto CAD 2004

Mercer County Vocational-Technical School     West Windsor, New Jersey    
•	New Jersey State Certified; Auto CAD 2000

Axia College of University of Phoenix (currently enrolled)
•	Majoring in Healthcare Administration Medical Billing and Coding

      American Academy of Professional Coders (currently enrolled)
•	Certification in CPC-H


----------

